# Tropical Nectar



## Winenoob66 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tropical Nectar

2 48oz cans Dole Pineapple juice
6 lbs Tropical mix fruit (Pineapple, Papaya, Mango, Strawberry)
6 med size bananas (sliced 1/4" thick and not frozen)
2 cans White grape juice concentrate
20 cups Sugar
Yeast Nutrient to label directions
Yeast Energizer to label directions
Pectin Enzyme to label directions
Water to 6.5 gallons
Yeast will be Lalvin 71B-1122

SG @ 1.094

Stir and Squeeze bag daily
This wine can drop like a rock on the hydromenter so squeeze bag gently 
then take a reading before stirring

when SG gets to 1.000 or below
Gently squeeze bag and discard
rack to secondary leaving gross lees behind
add Kmeta to label directions and degas
when thourghly degassed add sorbate
wait a week to make sure it is stable then back sweeten with sugar
to the FG your after
I added 7.5 cups sugar and brought mine to 1.012
added clearing agent wait a week for it to get crystal clear then rack 

I aged mine in carboy for 3 months then bottled
Extremely good


----------

